# Solved: batch converter gif to ico



## fade011 (Oct 14, 2003)

HI GUYS

I'm seeking for some soft to convert a set of buttons from gif 2 ico without loosing the transparency mask, channel, pixels

I´ve been searching in google but didn´t find any for sure... and don´t wanna install / uninstall lotsa soft just for tryin it loosing time

any idea? 


thanks in advance, fade.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Try this Freeware .... http://www.irfanview.com/
You may need to install the "all plugins" for this task.


----------



## -MaDcOw- (Aug 3, 2005)

Yep use irfanview, but you won't need any plugins.

1) Open up the GIF in irfanview.

2) Go to File> Save As...

3) Under where you type in the filename it should say "Save as type:" with a drop down box.

4) Change it to "ICO - Windows Icon"

5) Click the Save button.


----------



## fade011 (Oct 14, 2003)

as far as i know and in the version of iview i already got (3.30) it wont preserve transparency part of image on conversion batchs, though haven´t try all pluggins

anyway, found a plugin for saving icos in photoshop and made a batch using automate process and solved my problem

:up: wheee... seeya, fade


----------



## -MaDcOw- (Aug 3, 2005)

:up: Now you can mark your thread *Solved* via the *Thread Tools* Menu.


----------

